# How to create a cube simulator?



## CalebW (Feb 19, 2015)

I've studied C and I'm interested in creating a simulator, but I'm not sure how to program the mechanics of it...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 19, 2015)

It's pretty much like any other programming project - coding, debugging, and designing in some order, over and over. You have to do it a piece at a time, and make sure each piece works before continuing. I'm sure, as you go, you will get a better sense of exactly what you want to do and how it will differ from the existing simulators out there.

For now, though, you can just start with thinking about what kind of puzzles you will want to simulate. Just 3x3x3, any size cube, another puzzle, or something more complicated? Once you know that you can start working out how you want to represent the puzzle and how you will deal with turns. There are a lot of ways to do that, of course. After that you can add more stuff around the puzzle - graphics, controls, various options, scrambling, a timer, whatever...


----------



## CalebW (Feb 19, 2015)

Right now I just want to make a simple 3x3x3 with simple graphics and later I will build upon that.


----------

